# الصورة حقيقية وليست مزحة



## The Antiochian (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*صورة اجتماع ممثلات عن حزب النور السلفي (في مصر) كما طرحتها شبكة شام المؤيدة للرئيس الأسد على الفيس بوك .*


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بصوا قلة الادب كل واحدة مبينة عنيها

اخر سفالة الحقيقة ههههههههههه

افرض حد اتفتن دلوقتى ؟؟؟


----------



## MAJI (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*صورة اجتماع ممثلات عن حزب النور السلفي (في مصر) كما طرحتها شبكة شام المؤيدة للرئيس الأسد على الفيس بوك .*




حزب النور ؟!!!
اين هو النور ؟!!!
لا ارى سوى ظلام في ظلام 
شكرا الانطاكي ,فعلا 
شر البلية مايضحك


----------



## noraa (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بجد اول ما شفتها اتخضيت ويا ترةى دول كلهم ستات ولا حد  مستخبى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## tonyturboman (18 أكتوبر 2011)

امامهم ميكروفونات!!!!!
هوة مش صوت المرأة عورة ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (18 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *صورة اجتماع ممثلات عن حزب النور السلفي (في مصر) كما طرحتها شبكة شام المؤيدة للرئيس الأسد على الفيس بوك .*


ربنا ينوركم  بنوره وليس بظلام اووو قصدي بنور السلفي(*انا هو نور العالم  من يتبعني فلا يمشي بالظلام) ما هذه العقليات  هل ماخلقه الله من كل شئ من الجمال في هذه الارض يستحق هذا التشويه والاذلال به الى هذا الحد   سبحانك يارب سبحانك يارب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*لا ده اللى يضحك بجد صورة المنقبات اللى حاضرين الاجتماع ده شوفتها ف جريده الفجر
عشرااااات قاعدين جنب بعض وورا بعض ف مقاعد تشبه السينما او المسرح
منظر مقبض للقلب ومثير للكأبه *


----------



## grges monir (18 أكتوبر 2011)

طيب ونعرفهم من بعض ازاى
مش كل واحد لازم يعرف هايشجع مين من اللى قاعدين دول ههههه


----------



## يهودى (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*منظر يدعو الى الضحك *


----------



## Toni_Thaer (18 أكتوبر 2011)

خرج تعرفنا على حدا لازمني اربع زوجات صالحات وصحن بطاطا


----------



## staregypt (18 أكتوبر 2011)

انا اعرف واخدة منهم على فكرة
الدليل!
اللى لابسة أسود ومكسوفة وحاطة ايدها على بعض
وقاعدة قدام المايك
:smile02:smile02:smile02
​


----------



## بإسلامي افتخر (18 أكتوبر 2011)

وما الذي يضيركم في ذلك الستم تنادون بالحرية اليس من حرية كل فرض ان يلبس ما يريد ام الن الحرية هي العري بنظركم اما الفضيلة فهي مضحكة ومقبضة للقلوب


----------



## جندي المسيح (18 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يعينك يااخي على نفسك
​


----------



## The Antiochian (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بإسلامي افتخر قال:


> وما الذي يضيركم في ذلك الستم تنادون بالحرية اليس من حرية كل فرض ان يلبس ما يريد ام الن الحرية هي العري بنظركم اما الفضيلة فهي مضحكة ومقبضة للقلوب


 
*مشكلتنا في هذا الفكر المسحوق الذي حول المرأة من إنسان مثله مثل الذكر إلى عضو جنسي يجب تغطيته عن بكرة أبيه .*

*خسئت أن ندعو للعري ، فالعري لا يقابله إلا هذا اللباس ، وجهان لعملة واحدة ، ألا وهي سحق الإنسانية . (هذا إن اعتبرناهن شريفات ولم يستغللن الزي الذي يخفيهن للدخول إلى أي بيت يريدونه) .*

*أرجو أن ينير الرب قلبك ويشعلك إنسانيةً .*


----------



## Coptic Man (18 أكتوبر 2011)

انا شوفتها فكرتها دعابة بصراحة ههههه

النقاب ده الغاء لادمية المرأة


----------



## بإسلامي افتخر (18 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *مشكلتنا في هذا الفكر المسحوق الذي حول المرأة من إنسان مثله مثل الذكر إلى عضو جنسي يجب تغطيته عن بكرة أبيه .*
> 
> *خسئت أن ندعو للعري ، فالعري لا يقابله إلا هذا اللباس ، وجهان لعملة واحدة ، ألا وهي سحق الإنسانية . (هذا إن اعتبرناهن شريفات ولم يستغللن الزي الذي يخفيهن للدخول إلى أي بيت يريدونه)
> 
> (اليس العيب كل العيب قذف المحصنات المؤمنات الغافلات والخوض في اعراض النساء) ام هو من الأشياء العادية بنظركم*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*وهل لك أن تدللي على أي شتيمة تخص أي امرأة بينهن ؟؟؟؟*
*ومن الجميل أنك تعرفين ضمنياً مدى صدق ما حدثتك به بدليل التحول نحو نقاش آخر .*
*كما أنار الرب قلبك وضميرك أرجو أن ينيره أكثر وأكثر وأن يزيدك إنسانيةً .*


----------



## Twin (18 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *صورة اجتماع ممثلات عن حزب النور السلفي (في مصر) كما طرحتها شبكة شام المؤيدة للرئيس الأسد على الفيس بوك .*


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*هذه الصورة كانت وقت الأجتماع *
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*أما هنا *
*



*

*صورة للذكري - كتذكار- ودليل لنجاح الأجتماع :act23:*

*وأما هنا *
*



*
*فكانت -فور فن- :ura1: للتغير يعني :smile01*
​


----------



## oesi no (18 أكتوبر 2011)

ينفع كدة تقفلنى فى يوم مفترج زى دة وتقول اجتماع النور 
ربنا يخرج النور من الضلمه اللى هما عايشين فيها دى 
عندى ازمتين مع النقاب  بمناسبه فتح الموضوع 
اول حاجة ما هو الداعى لتغطيه كل شئ  ماعدا العينين  مع ان العنين بتفتن برضه 
تانى حاجة ليه النقاب اسود اغلب الاحيان 
مفيش نقاب الوان نقاب عليه تويتى مثلا ولا باربى علشان بس نحس فيهم بشويه انوثه 
نسيت اقولكم ليه بينتقبوا ودى سمعتها من واحدة منقبه فى مكروباص 
الرجالة بيموتوا على كعب المنقبة المصرية  قالتها لفظا  
فواضح فعلا ان النقاب ليه اسباب عند بعض الناس مالهاش علاقة بالدين


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*حزب الغربان السود...حزب الظلام و ليس حزب النور...اسم علي غير مسمي*​


----------



## rania79 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*بصراحة
مووووووووووووووز ع لوز
لوووووووووول*​


----------



## rania79 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

oesi no قال:


> ينفع كدة تقفلنى فى يوم مفترج زى دة وتقول اجتماع النور
> ربنا يخرج النور من الضلمه اللى هما عايشين فيها دى
> عندى ازمتين مع النقاب  بمناسبه فتح الموضوع
> اول حاجة ما هو الداعى لتغطيه كل شئ  ماعدا العينين  مع ان العنين بتفتن برضه
> ...


*صح كلامك فعلا ونا سمعت برضة الكلمة دى
حتى هما بيكشو ف بعض من  اى واحدة منقبة لانهم بياخدوة ستار لافعالهم مش اكترررررررر
*​


----------



## antonius (19 أكتوبر 2011)

بس الصراحة يعني اسم الحزب ironic بشكل هستيييري...ههههههه قعدت اضحك لوحدي !! 
بس لما صوتهم عورة هيتكلموا ازاي يا جماعة؟ انا هذا الشي الي محيرني بس!!
حزب الخفافيش هذا واضح ان مستقبله :عورة! 
...
صدق رسول الله لما قال ان مكان المراة في قعر بيتها..هو حد عايز يشوف اكياس الزبالة المتنقلة دي في الشارع؟؟ متخليكو في قعر بيوتكو يا منافقين؟؟ 
بيني و بينكم: احلاهم ثاني وحدة من جهة الشمال


----------



## prayer heartily (19 أكتوبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه
فين النور ده 
ده ظلام دامس 
دا تشويه لخليقه ربنا 
اه يا امه ضحكت من جهلها الامم 
يمكن منظرهم قبيح قوي وبيخبوه خوفا علي احساس البشر ههههههههه
​


----------



## rania79 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

antonius قال:


> بيني و بينكم: احلاهم ثاني وحدة من جهة الشمال



*يوهوووووووووووووى دة انت نفسك حلوة اوى بجد*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## MAJI (19 أكتوبر 2011)

بإسلامي افتخر قال:


> وما الذي يضيركم في ذلك الستم تنادون بالحرية اليس من حرية كل فرض ان يلبس ما يريد ام الن الحرية هي العري بنظركم اما الفضيلة فهي مضحكة ومقبضة للقلوب



في الحقيقة انا اشد على ايادي هؤلاء النسوة واشفق عليهن ايضا.
فرغم هذا التشطيب لوجودهن ككلمة كٌتبت خطأ وتم شطبها بالقلم الرصاص ,
فانهن يحاولن اثبات وجودهن.
ويحققن طموحهن .
ربنا معكن في خطوات التحرر من هذا الظلم
الى الحرية الحقيقية
فانت يا افتخر لستِ حرة في هذا اللبس انه مفروض عليك


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أكتوبر 2011)

> بيني و بينكم: احلاهم ثاني وحدة من جهة الشمال



لالالالالالا

احلى واحدة اللى لابسة اسود هههههههههههه


----------



## AdmanTios (19 أكتوبر 2011)

الى كل مسلمة تخفي وجهها عني خوفا من ذكورتي وتتوارى عن نظري بوجهها وجسدها وشعرها وسحنتها بجلباب او حجاب او قناع او خمار وتخفي حضورها بصوتها وحركتها وتفاعلها الاجتماعي الانساني الطبيعي بمحض ارادتها وقناعاتها العقائدية الدينية ونظرتها للحياة ومفهومها لها وايمانها بما تفعل اقول :
لا تخافي مني افهم انك عربية مسلمة ولانك عربية مسلمة لا اقترب منك او احملق بك او انظر اليك او اتحرش بك او اعتدي عليك باي شكل او اسيء معاملتك بالتطفل على شخصك او اهين كرامتك او احقر من مقامك او انظر اليك نظرة غريزية جنسية حيوانية دنيئة او افترسك كما تفترس الضباع غزلان الفلا او اسبيك كما كانت عصابات السطو والسلب الصحراوية تسبي نساء العرب السافرة وتغتصبها او اشتهيك فانقض عليك مغصبا فاتحا لعذريتك فاضحا لعرضك على رؤوس الاشهاد امام الملأ وتاكدي انني لن اراك جميلة او مغرية او جذابة حتى لو كنت عارية امامي وكنت ملكة جمال الكون لانك لا تمتلكين صفات الانسانة اللتي تحرك عواطفي فلربما تحركين عواطف حيوان او تيس غنم من نفس الفصيلة اللتي انت منها
وما انت بنظري اللا كتلة من اللحم الميت خالية من اي مواصفات للانسان الحي 
انت ميتة الاحساس والوجدان والفكر والجسد ولا تمتلكين الجمال الحيوي الانساني المشع من قلب نابض وجسد مليء بالحيوية والحرية وفكر حر متطور فاعل ابداعي راقي ووجدان مليء بالحب ومنتج له نحو الحياة والانسان وعناصر الكون ومؤمن بكل القيم الانسانية الراقية اتجاه الانسان لانه انسان بغض النظر عن عنصره

انا لست تيس غنم اعاني من الشبق الجنسي الدائم كي يتم تفسير علاقتي مع اي امراة على انها تمت بدافع الجنس والشهوة الغريزية
انما انا انسان ابني علاقاتي بدافع انساني وليس بدافع حيواني والانسان بنظري قيمة عليا وهي اعلى قيمة في الوجود ومن هنا لا تسمح لي اخلاقي ومفاهيمي للانسان والحياة بان انتقص من كرامة انثى الانسان بان اعتدي على شخصها باي شكل او احط من قيمتها 

عندما ابني علاقة مع اي انسان آخر ذكر ام انثى فانني ابنيها بدون تفرقة في الاسلوب والهدف لانها تكون على اساس انساني صرف وليست على اساس المنفعة والسلبية والكسب وانما على اساس الايجابية وحب العطاء والاعانة والمساعدة والدعم والتشجيع للتقدم في الحياة والاستمرارية بها بافضل حال وسعادتي تكمن بمقدار عطائي وليس بمقدار كسبي فان نظرت للمراة انظر اليها بدافع ايجابي لغرض مساعدتها ودعمها وفتح طرق الحياة امامها وتوفير اسباب الحياة الكريمة لها والتعاون معها بعلاقة ايجابية متبادلة لرفعة شانها وسعادتها وهنائها في حياتها والاخذ بيدها قدما في طريق التطور والتنمية والانتاج لافادتها وافادة من حولها وذويها والمجتمع ككل اضافة للاستفادة من قدراتها الفكرية والجسدية في ساحة الحياة الانتاجية والتفاعلية فالعنصر الانثوي يتميز بالابداع والفن والذوق والاخلاص والتفاني وصدق الانتماء وزخم العطاء والطيبة والحب والحنان والرعاية والاهتمام بالانسان واتقان العمل وترتيبه بافضل حال وتمتاز بحسن الاخراج للاعمال المنجزة ودقة الحسابات للمردود والمربح والمكسب وعليه فان الانثى ثروة هائلة اذا ماتم توجيهها وبرمجتها واستغلال طاقاتها وقدراتها في الحياة ومن هنا وبهذا الشكل افهم الانوثة وافهم المراة بانسانيتها وعنصريتها فاطمئني ايتها الخائفة المذعورة مني المختبئة مني بالجلابيب السود والاقنعة السوداء انا لست غريب ولست مغتصب ولست قاتل ولست رجل عصابات صحراوي ولست حيوان مفترس انا انسان كما انت انسانة والفرق بيننا هو العنصر فقط خصتنا الطبيعة به لغرض التكاثر وحفظ النوع ليس اكثر وليكن هذا الاختصاص الطبيعي باعث للحب والانسجام بيننا بدلا من الرعب والخوف والجفاء والقطيعة والانزواء خلف جدران الوهم والمعتقدات البدائية البائدة 

حبي للنساء والانوثة لا يعني انني جنسي غريزي بطبعي او اعاني من كبت جنسي او انني شاذ جنسيا انما لانني انسان بمعنى الكلمة وافهم بان الانسانية اساسها الانوثة والنساء من اولويات حقوقها بالحياة الحب والاحترام وان من لا يحترم الانوثة ويحبها ليس انسان

طيبتي لا تعني غفلة او هبل
تواضعي لا يعني جبن او نذالة
كرمي لا يعني عبط او غباء
مسالمتي لا تعني الخوف
حريتي لا تعني الطيش والتسيب والانفلات 
استقلاليتي لاتعني التوحد والانزواء
صدقي لا يعني قلة الحيلة
انما هذا يعني انني انسان متحضر متقدم عن مسار القطيع
وكلامي هذا ينطبق على النساء ايضا فكل امراة سافرة متحررة منطلقة منفتحة على الحياة تتعلم وتعمل وتتفاعل وتتواصل مع المجتمع كاملا بكل ايجابية واريحية وانطلاق وحرية وثقة بالنفس عليها ان تكمل حياتها على ذات النمط والسياق وتتطور وتزداد انفتاحا وانطلاقا تبعا لمتطلبات الحياة المتسارعة في تطورها وعليها ان لا تنحرج او تتراجع او تنهزم من محاولات الاحباط اللتي تتعرض لها من مجتمع مريض بالاوهام والدين الخطأ والمعتقد البالي الفاسد ومريض بقلة الوعي الحضاري والفهم العلمي والادراك الانساني الطبيعي 
اتمنى لاختي الانسانة المسلمة ان تعيد صياغة تفكيرها وهيكلة شخصيتها وبرمجة دماغها وان تعيد تشكيل عواطفها واحاسيها لتخرج بمفهوم جديد للانسان والحياة من حولها وان تفهم دورها الحقيقي بالحياة ومركزها في المجتمع وطبيعة العلاقات الاجتماعية الانسانية الطبيعية الحرة وان تتسلح بارادة الحياة وقوة الصيرورة وتنطلق بصنع كيانها وتحقق ذاتها على اسس علمية مادية وطبيعية مطلقة بعيدا عن الاوهام والخرافات والغيبيات والضغوط الاجتماعية السلبية المريضة الغبية المنطلقة من واقع التخلف والانحطاط الحضاري 

بقلم الرائع الأستاذ الكبير / سامي كاب 
أعجبني جداُ لذا منقوووووووووووووووووووووول


----------

